# Low E String Buzzing



## fatmonkeyryit (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok I'm kinda new to this. I got a new Art and Luth the other day. It buzzes on the low E string only for the first few frets. The tech can't see it for a couple weeks and I'm not comfortable making any adjustments myself. What could the problem be? 

Also, I think perhaps putting medium gauge string on it might help (it's lights right now). Can I change the string gauge without ruining the set up? 

Again I'm new to guitar so forgive me if this is a dumb question. Thanks!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Well I'm no expert on this but to me it sounds like it might be a problem with the nut. Some of the less expensive guitars need some work done on them to get them up to a better more playable level. As far as string gauge goes that may also be a factor as to why it's buzzing.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

It sounds like the neck may need a bit of relief but that might be solved by putting regular gauge strings on which is probably how the guitar was originally set up. I find acoustic guitars sound wimpy with light strings. I wouldn't mess with the nut or truss rod until you try that first. If you absolutely want to use light strings, then get someone to set it up for you.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

Yup, try a heavier sixth string. You may find that solves the problem very quickly.


----------

